# 800 amp service install



## hdnvn (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey guys, I believe this is my first post. 
Here's what I have. Owner needs an 800 amp service upgraded from 200 amps, 3 phase, 120/208. I need to drop twice down the side of the building with parallel feeders from the weatherheads with conduit and into what I believe is a 800 amp disconnect. From there I go to an 800 amp CT cabinet. I then have to split the service into 600 amps for the bakery on the first floor and 200 amps to the second floor. My plan is to carry the 600 amps across the space to a seperate closet due to space issues. This is where the meters will be placed as well, the poco wants them all in the same closet. Okay, here's all of the questions. 800 amp disconnect to CT cabinet. From there into a 600 amp disconnect and a 200 amp disconnect? Out of the 600 amp disconnect I travel 600 amps across a space in a drop ceiling of about 60 feet...two 2 1/2" conduits with 4 #300 mcm conductors in each? Neutral sized the same in each conduit? Can I rely on my EMT to carry my ground as far as code is concerned or will I need grounding bushings at each end with a ground wire in the conduit as well? Thanks for input...great forum!


----------



## ElectricZombie (Sep 21, 2012)

CT cabinet first then to 600amp & 200Amp diss. No need for an 800amp diss.


----------



## hdnvn (Mar 17, 2009)

The CT cabinet will be locatd well into the space in order to meter 60 amps. I need to fuse the wire just after it enters the building so I do have to use it in this setup unfortunately.


----------



## KDC (Oct 19, 2012)

That sounds kind of odd, I guess it's up to the poco. 

Up here we (the poco) won't allow any disconnect/fuses other than our own before the CTs.


----------

